# re: Fairbanks RC AKC Field Trial - July 27-29th



## K.Wilson (Feb 9, 2005)

*re: Fairbanks RC AKC Field Trial - July 27-29th*

The Fairbanks Retriever Club cordially invites you to participate in our upcoming AKC Field Trial to be held July 27–29, 2007, at the Chena River Lakes Flood Control Project, near North Pole, Alaska.

ENTRIES MUST BE RECEIVED BY 6:00 PM (Alaska time) Tuesday, July 17, 2007 with the field trial secretary. LATE ENTRIES CANNOT/WILL NOT BE ACCEPTED. 

Online entry is up & running at http://fairbanksretrieverclub.org/PHPFORMS/events/07FT.html

Karen Wilson
FRC Board member


----------



## Frenchy (Jul 9, 2005)

Well We've got 2 days under our belt and only the Am left to run. It rained pretty good on Friday Morning, let up a little in the afternoon and was nice out by the time I ot off work and made it out to the trial. :lol: 

Here is FC AFC Fishook Molly watching the marks go down in the last series. 









Order was Long bird thrown right to left (248 yards retired) midldle bird thrown steep angle back across the road (175 yds) right bird thrown right to left cuts just the corner of water (150yards).

Long bird...










I believe 6 dogs made it to the final series, and 4 were ran by Dave Mosher!


----------



## RN (Feb 10, 2006)

Thanks for the pics, those are great looking grounds.


----------



## Frenchy (Jul 9, 2005)

*And the Winner is......*










Winner....*TOM SIMPSON* w/ *Volwood's Big Ole Rex*
2nd Rabbit Rabbit Rabbit h/ Dave Mosher
3rd Wingover Pedro II h/Dave Mosher
4th FC/AFC Fishook Molly o/h Eloy Garcia
RJ FC CK's MaDam: Goldie h/ Dave Mosher
Jam FC AFC Miss Scarlett h/ Dave Mosher


Those are the placement as best i can remember......don't hold me to them though as I may have mixed up some of the Mosher ran dogs. (I'll correct them later if the are wrong)


----------



## Frenchy (Jul 9, 2005)

Here are a few pics from the start of the Q. It was a Double and a blind. Flyer Go bird thrown left to right. Memery bird thrown right to left (retired). Both were in the 180 yd range as was the blind. Blind was run of to the right of the marks from the same line.

Flyer....









Memory bird....








Flyer station was just on the right had side of the photo showing the memory bird.

Blind.....









Sorry no action photos here.....I was put to work.


----------



## Frenchy (Jul 9, 2005)

Here you can kind of see the land blind a little better. If you look at the small grayish bushes in front of the far woodline, you can kind of make out an orange ribbon hanging from the second tree from the left.


----------



## Frenchy (Jul 9, 2005)

Roy McFall lining up Dicey on that Q water blind.....Dicey was test Dog









Right at the end of blind...


----------



## Frenchy (Jul 9, 2005)

Q Water marks were thrown Middle (retired), Right, Left. Middle mark was thrown to the little "island" of cover just off the right bank. The Right bird was thrown from the upper bench left to right and the left bird was thrown from a boat just out into the middle of the pond. Lots of dogs had trouble with the second bird (right bird). The either caved towards the shore and picked up the middle bird first or ran long and then bent towards the water and picked up the middle mark first.










Thats the middle gunner standing on th bank the right gunner isn't in place (slacker :wink: ) but you can see the chair sitting in the grass with a white coat on the back.









Q results and derby report to follow later.......its saturday night and I've earned myself a beer! :lol:


----------



## Frenchy (Jul 9, 2005)

Link to the running order if anyone is interested.

http://www.fairbanksretrieverclub.org/PHPFORMS/events/FTrunningorder.html


----------



## Bayou Magic (Feb 7, 2004)

HUGE congrats to Tom Simpson and Rex for the open WIN!!

fp


----------



## John Gassner (Sep 11, 2003)

Congratulations for Howard winning the Derby, also to Mike Castelli and Haley for fourth place! I believe Jack was awarded the second place ribbon. Not sure about third.


John


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Great work for Tom and a young Rex winning the open. Congratulations to Howard for a Derby win.


----------



## Frenchy (Jul 9, 2005)

Derby Water Marks...










*Winner Whitewater Plourdes MS o/h Howard Niemi*
2nd Volwood's Big ole Griz o/h Jack Volstedt
3rd Chatanika's High Water Haylee o/h Derrick Wilkerson
4th Firemark's Million Dollar Baby o/h Mike Castelli


----------



## Frenchy (Jul 9, 2005)

Handler's making their way to the line of the Am land blind....we had a little rain this morning. 









Am Water marks. Order was right bird thrown left to right down the hill (140yds) long bird thrown right to left up on the hill (190 yds) then a flyer thrown right in front of the line at 10 yds (Thrown left to right). Dogs picked up the flyer and then had to run a blind right past the back side of the gun and flyer crates through the slot of cattails to the opposite bank. Blind planter is shown near where it was planted.









9 dogs made it to the final series, 2 broke on the flyer, 1 picked up, 3 handled and 3 did it clean. And the *winner* is.....................

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

FC AFC Hiwood Jaguar o/h Roy Mcfall
2nd AFC Oakdale Whitewater Devil Dog o/h Howard Niemi
3rd FC AFC Volwood's Angel o/h Jack Volstedt
4th FC AFC Maxim Bonnie Yada Yada o/h Mary Bixby
RJ Moonshine's Gun Dog Player o/h Marry Bixby


----------



## Frenchy (Jul 9, 2005)

Congrats Howard!!

That 2nd puts an AFC title on Bam and qualifies her for next years National!!


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*con*

*Congratz Howard!!!! Could not have happened to a greater guy!

Aaron*


----------



## Ron Schuna (Jan 22, 2004)

*Congrats!*

Congratulations Howard on your Derby Win, Amateur 2nt and letters for Bam. Also, Congratulation to Eloy on the Open 4th. You guys are keeping in the ribbon circle for sure.

WAY TO GO!!!!


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Well, well look who is qualified for the 2008 National Am......hmmm, might that be Howard and Bam???????!!!!!!! SWEET! Congrats!

Oh wait that would be Howard and AFC Bam 

Lainee, Flash and Buttlet


----------



## Debbie (Jun 26, 2003)

Congrats to Howard and Missy and AFC Bam   

Debbie


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Congratulations Howard!! What a weekend!  Are you coming to VT next year??

Andy


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

WOOHOO!!!! Way to go Howard and AFC BAM!!!! And Missy, too! And Mike and Haley!


----------



## Mark Sehon (Feb 10, 2003)

Big congrats to Howard!!!!!


----------



## sueley (Dec 23, 2003)

What a great year for Howard and his dogs. And still half of it to go!


----------



## Suzanne Burr (Jul 13, 2004)

WOOHOO, Howard and Bam and her shiny new title!!!
Suzanne B


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

SWEEEEETT Congrats to Bam [you too Howard]


----------



## DEDEYE (Oct 27, 2005)

The Fairbanks club is wonderful! They really go all out to put on a great event! And their tailgate party food is fab! HUGE BBQ ribs, brisket, every kind of salad and dessert.... I don't go there for the ribbons, I go there for the party! LOL!  

I would like to thank Tom & Joni, Paula & Cory Elmes, Frenchy, Todd & Barbara Adams, Derrick Wilkerson, Ryan Davila, Karen Wilson, and every other FRC person for having us up there. They are really awesome people!

Congratulations to Tom for his Open win with Rex. It was the best ever. Everyone was blubbering with happiness for him. Howard was all sorts of choked up. Then Tom had to buy dinner for everyone! I thought the handlers should have bought HIM the dinner! But who am I to argue with tradition?  

Frenchy, glad you took pictures because I sure didn't!


----------



## alaskalabs (Nov 8, 2005)

Frenchy. great coverage of all the events, wonderful photos, wow, IMPRESSIVE!!! Wish we were there, looks like a great weekend! Congrats Howard and Tom!!!


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Beautiful pictures...thanks for posting!! 

Congratulations to Mike and "Haley" in Derby...

...and to Dave Moser for all his placements...the running grounds are almost as beautiful as his own here in Maine!

Judy


----------



## Frenchy (Jul 9, 2005)

ALmost forgot the Qualifying Results......

1st 12. B. D.'s Riverrun Maxwell "Max"
Owner: Greg & Linda Meyer
Handler: Tom Simpson 

2nd 1. Twin Lakes Ms Loren "Sophie"
Owner: Phillip Locker
Handler: Phillip Locker 

3rd 11. Z's Blackburns Benny "Benny"
Owner: Mary Ellen Mazzola
Handler: Mary Ellen Mazzola 

4th 6. Sundog's Otter Be Black "Packer"
Owner: Wayne Love
Handler: Wayne Love 

Reserve JAM 10. Princess Darla of Nottingham "Darla"
Owner: Mary & Dan Oyster
Handler: Mary Oyster 

JAM 5. Pintails V Star Mistress "Clare"
Owner: Boyd H. Woodward
Handler: Boyd Woodward


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Do you have the full Derby results?


----------



## Frenchy (Jul 9, 2005)

I listed the placements in an earlier post, and I think their may have been two Jams......Not 100% though but I think they were

RJ: Twin Lakes Ms Loren "Sophie" o/h Phil Locker
Jam: TTR's Sweet Emily o/h Bill Barstow


----------

